# protein synthesis & cortisol



## faight (Mar 17, 2017)

1) If someone is on exogenous testosterone. Should they only be spending 30-45 minutes in the gym, so cortisol doesn't set in OR it doesn't matter while on cycle? (I can go forever)

2) The whole point of weight lifting is to increase protein synthesis. I think I read somewhere the other day on the Cellucor Built by Science trainer that you don't want protein during training because it won't spike your protein synthesis as hard in post workout. Thoughts? Does it really matter? I ONLY take 1 cup oats pre and BCAAs during.


----------



## lycan Venom (Mar 17, 2017)

[ame]https://youtu.be/YUTvaU5fXO4[/ame]

Watch the video. It will explain everything. You can work out longer but still over train. Your question is directly answered in the video.


----------



## lycan Venom (Mar 17, 2017)

As for protien synthesis depending on which compounds you are using, you are always anabolic and increase synthesis use. Sounds like that trainer is mixing up insulin levels or carbohydrate cycling. I need carbs pre workout or else i just dont have energy or strength and dont hit the weights as hard ever. I feel like shit after the gym too. I stick to drinking bcaas and aakg during workout, and protien shakes and a meal post workout. Maybe the other person was saying not to ingest carbs or sugars so after a workout you are depleted and need it more.. but it all depends on how you are training and for what purpose you are training. Sport athletics stuff, bodybuilding, endurance, strongman, powelifting, thise crossfitter chicks, etc.

To each their own. Still learning myself.


----------



## Sully (Mar 17, 2017)

You need protein before and after training, ideally. Cellucor is a bullshit marketing company, at best. Do not take their advice on nutrition, it's worthless.

Time limits in the gym are nonsensical. Get your workout in and leave. A session should be measured in total volume, not time spent in the building. Total volume = weight x reps x sets. Add it all up for each lift and that's your volume for the day. Try to make incremental improvements in total volume from one workout to the next. Putting an artificial time limit on any workout is stupid. If it takes 30 minutes, it takes 30 minutes. If it takes 2 hours, it takes 2 hours. Spend less time looking at the clock and more time lifting.


----------



## faight (Mar 18, 2017)

I normally naturally do an hour and a half but ever since getting too eat food again and the gear my energy is back. Now I'm doing 3hrs. I'm looking for more lifts to do cause I ran through mine so fast. I'm like 60 second rest periods are definately plenty. Recovery is great, just not enough oxygen. Just don't want to over do it?


----------



## Sully (Mar 18, 2017)

faight said:


> Recovery is great, just not enough oxygen.



What does that mean?


----------



## lycan Venom (Mar 18, 2017)

Faight what are your stats and experience?


----------



## faight (Mar 19, 2017)

Lil' Sully said:


> What does that mean?


Everyone gets winded during lifting. With more oxygen, youd have better performance


----------



## Sully (Mar 19, 2017)

faight said:


> Everyone gets winded during lifting. With more oxygen, youd have better performance



Ummm, ok. Sounds like you're either using Tren, which can be fixed, or you just need to do more cardio to improve your cardiovascular health. Unless you're going to bring an oxygen cylinder and nonrebreather mask with you while you workout, there are limited options for getting oxygen in you.


----------



## faight (Apr 8, 2017)

How would you fix the breathing issue of tren? Maybe people shouldn't take so much?


----------



## Sully (Apr 8, 2017)

Tren causes an allergic reaction in the body that causes swelling and narrowing of the airways and reduced air intake. Using a nasal allergy medication like Nasacort or Flonase relieves the swelling from the allergic reaction and improves breathing while using Tren. I've used it myself and turned a lot of other guys onto it. It works every time. 

There's a long thread on here that I started a few years ago when I figured it out, if you wanna read more.


----------



## Sully (Apr 9, 2017)

faight said:


> How would you fix the breathing issue of tren? Maybe people shouldn't take so much?



I don't have any evidence that there's any correlation between Tren dose and severity of breathing issues. For myself, I'm sure there's no connection. Whether I run 200mg/wk or a gram/wk my breathing issues are the same. Others may see a difference, but none have said anything of that effect to me.


----------



## faight (Apr 17, 2017)

Lil' Sully said:


> Tren causes an allergic reaction in the body that causes swelling and narrowing of the airways and reduced air intake. Using a nasal allergy medication like Nasacort or Flonase relieves the swelling from the allergic reaction and improves breathing while using Tren. I've used it myself and turned a lot of other guys onto it. It works every time.
> 
> There's a long thread on here that I started a few years ago when I figured it out, if you wanna read more.



Brother, it's not really that I'm having breathing issues. It's more like shallow breaths. It's more like I can't hold onto oxygen in the blood stream/energy fatigue.  It's not really a big deal too. It may be no worse than normal? I can't really tell. Maybe I should try your suggestion & see! 
Like always, towards the end of the cycle, I get tempted in upping my dose. I see no sides just annoyances and bloat probably from dbol or test but I'm using EXE. I'm lucky if I sleep longer than 6hrs but that's typical for me.


----------



## faight (Apr 18, 2017)

The drug store had all kinds of Flonase & Nasacort but they're all marked as allergy relivers (nothing about breathing?). Does it matter which one? Or just as long as its a Glucocorticoid? I tried Fluticasone Prop. Noticed no difference.


----------



## Sully (Apr 18, 2017)

faight said:


> The drug store had all kinds of Flonase & Nasacort but they're all marked as allergy relivers (nothing about breathing?). Does it matter which one? Or just as long as its a Glucocorticoid? I tried Fluticasone Prop. Noticed no difference.



Just buy the branded Nasacort. It's not going to work immediately. It takes 2-3 days to build up in the body.

None of them will say anything about breathing, that's not what they're marketed for.


----------

